# Nissan Outboard 18hp - NS18E2 - pisser problem



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Not sure of the difference between the 4 stroke and the 2 stroke as far as the cooling system. I rebuilt the water pump myself and the motor still had a weak pee. So I changed the thermostat. Now the motor has a strong pee. I had to buy a $85 tool to remove the pin for the linkage on the lower unit. The thermostat was easy, just had a problem locating it. It was located next to the oil filter. I was amazed at the junk in the cooling system when taking the thermostat off.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I just changed the impeller in one of those just used a pin punch ... the motor was new old stock so everything came apart super easy ...

Whole job took 30 minutes ...


----------



## boatsrcool (Mar 28, 2011)

NoeEttica,
I think i'm going to bite the bullet and try my first impeller replacement.  did you find any useful threads or pages from a manual on doing this to the 18hp?  When I did my first carb rebuild I lucked out with a youtube video on the entire process which made it super easy.  

I know where to get the parts, I just need some instruction!  Also,  what size pin punch did you have to use? And I assume just to disconnect the linkage?


----------



## boatsrcool (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm going to order a service manual this week. I've heard the factory manual can be confusing. Would you guys suggest clymers, seloc or factory?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The only shop manual worth having is the OEM manual.
More information, specialty tools, better pictures and specifications.
Engine specific information, clear step by step descriptions of the process.
Clymer, Chilton, Seloc....seem to be much more generic manuals.
Multiple engine models covered with less accurate descriptions.


----------

